# [Risolto]: Recupero partizione criptata.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

ho la necessità di recuperare l'uso di una partizione home cryptata creata con un'installazione precedente (Gentoo 2012 con kernel 3.4.8 ).

Per creare la partizione ho utilizzato il documento https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908008.html.

La partizione funzionava correttamente. Ho dovuto reinstallare Gentoo (versione 2013 con kernel 3. :Cool:  e ho cercato di recuperare la funzionalità 

della cartella usando il medesimo documento ad eccezione dei comandi di creazione della partizione stessa.

All'avvio ottengo i messaggi:

```

* Setting up dm-crypt mappings...

cryptsetup: error while loading shared libraries: libcryptsetup.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

* home using: create home /dev/sda3 .....

cryptsetup: error while loading shared libraries: libcryptsetup.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

* failure running cryptsetup

* Failed to setup dm-crypt devices

* ERROR: dmcrypt failed to start

* Checking local filesystem

----Controlla gli altri file system

fsck.etx4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/home

Possibility non-existent device?

Operational error

* Mounting local filesystem.....

mount special device /dev/mapper/home does not exist

*Some local filesystem failed to mount

```

Dopo mi viene richiesta la password che inserisco ma la /home che ottengo non è quella corretta. Se effettuo manualmente il montaggio 

della partizione questa compare al suo posto. 

Cosa sbaglio?

Grazie.

LucianoLast edited by Lux-68 on Thu Jul 11, 2013 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Lui non trova la libreria libcryptsetup.so.4 che è parte di sys-fs/cryptsetup. Hai questo pacchetto installato?

EDIT:

Probabilmente ho espresso male il pensiero.

Se stai avviando dmcrypt, devi avere per forza sys-fs/cryptsetup. La domanda è: quella libreria esiste o meno nel tuo sistema?

----------

## Lux-68

 *ago wrote:*   

> Lui non trova la libreria libcryptsetup.so.4 che è parte di sys-fs/cryptsetup. Hai questo pacchetto installato?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Probabilmente ho espresso male il pensiero.
> ...

 

Ciao,

ho fatto una ricerca e la libreria è presente in /usr/lib64.

Luciano.

----------

## ago

Prova a vedere se revdep-rebuild trova qualche link rotto. Successivamente prova a usare dmcrypt manualmente e vedi con strace o gdb se l'errore è più chiaro.

----------

## Lux-68

 *ago wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere se revdep-rebuild trova qualche link rotto. Successivamente prova a usare dmcrypt manualmente e vedi con strace o gdb se l'errore è più chiaro.

 

Ciao,

ho provato a utilizzare 

```

#  revdep-rebuild -p

```

come risultato ottengo

```

* Dynamic linking on your system in consistent .... All done.

```

Purtroppo non conosco l'uso di strace o gdb.

Grazie.

Luciano.

----------

## Lux-68

 *ago wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere se revdep-rebuild trova qualche link rotto. Successivamente prova a usare dmcrypt manualmente e vedi con strace o gdb se l'errore è più chiaro.

 

Ciao,

può servire la configurazione di cryptsetup?

Luciano.

----------

## pierino_89

Potrebbe essere un problema più banale, tipo un link simbolico mancante. Prova a vedere cosa ti trova

```
locate libcryptsetup.so
```

Anche riemergere direttamente sys-fs/cryptsetup potrebbe essere un'idea, revdep-rebuild non è sempre una scienza esatta.

----------

## Lux-68

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema più banale, tipo un link simbolico mancante. Prova a vedere cosa ti trova
> 
> ```
> locate libcryptsetup.so
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao,

il comando mi riporta il seguente risultato

```

/usr/lib64/libcryptsetup.so.4

/usr/lib64/libcryptsetup.so.4.2.20

```

i collegamenti mi sembrano corretti. La reistallazione ho già provato a farla senza risultato.   :Sad: 

Grazie.

Luciano.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a guardare nell'initscript di dm-scrypt se viene modificata LD_LIBRARY_PATH e manca /usr/lib64.

Probabilmente se fai un link della libreria in /lib64 si rimette subito a funzionare, ma è un metodo un po' ignorante.

----------

## Lux-68

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Prova a guardare nell'initscript di dm-scrypt se viene modificata LD_LIBRARY_PATH e manca /usr/lib64.
> 
> Probabilmente se fai un link della libreria in /lib64 si rimette subito a funzionare, ma è un metodo un po' ignorante.

 

Ciao,

non ho trovato riferimenti al percorso nell'init di dmcrypt. 

In compenso avviando il montaggio della partizione dopo aver effettuato il login con:

```

mount /dev/mapper/home /home

```

la home è nella posizione corretta.

Luciano.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a fare un collegamento simbolico da /usr/lib64 a /lib64, almeno escludiamo a priori problemi di environment.

----------

## Lux-68

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Prova a fare un collegamento simbolico da /usr/lib64 a /lib64, almeno escludiamo a priori problemi di environment.

 

Ciao,

ho fatto un collegamento tra le due cartelle per la libreria libcryptsetup ma non è cambiato nulla.

Luciano.

----------

## Lux-68

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   Prova a fare un collegamento simbolico da /usr/lib64 a /lib64, almeno escludiamo a priori problemi di environment. 
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> ho fatto un collegamento tra le due cartelle per la libreria libcryptsetup ma non è cambiato nulla.
> ...

 

Ciao a tutti ho risolto il problema ricompilando cryptsetup con USE="nls static". 

Luciano.

----------

## pierino_89

È vero, con "static" ingloba le librerie all'interno dell'eseguibile... non ci avevo pensato.

Fai che rimuovere il symlink che ti avevo proposto, non vorrei creasse problemi in futuro  :Wink: 

----------

